
A mobile game that pays you to play it - robertronaldson
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/sugar-glider-xl/id950435714?mt=8
======
podgib
"We estimate that if we get 2.5 million people playing 20 times a day"

This seems ambitious. I must admit, I have little sense of what sort of
engagement mobile games get, but this feels like a pretty high bar to expect.

~~~
jmnicolas
You betcha : this game would have to become massively viral to reach these
kind of numbers. Heck a one million --downloaded-- app is already considered a
success.

